# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > X >  'Xenia' - X Halpogroups

## paul welsh

Hello

I had a DNA test done at Oxford Ancestors in 2001 (it was a birthday present ), and the results showed I was part of the XENIA line. I know as much about genetics now as I did then, which is virtually zero.

The XENIA maternal line is apparently quite rare and is found in Europe, amongst the Druze people of the Mid-East, and amongst some Native American Tribes too. All my recent maternal line is Scottish, but of course what happened thousands of years ago is anybody's guess??

The Haplogroup X (XENIA) shows many different categories, think they're called 'subclades'? Could anyone clarify for me what these actually mean, and how you determine which one of these you fall into?
Thanks
Paul Welsh 
(Scotland)

----------


## Auld Reekie

> Hello
> 
> I had a DNA test done at Oxford Ancestors in 2001 (it was a birthday present ), and the results showed I was part of the XENIA line. I know as much about genetics now as I did then, which is virtually zero.
> 
> The XENIA maternal line is apparently quite rare and is found in Europe, amongst the Druze people of the Mid-East, and amongst some Native American Tribes too. All my recent maternal line is Scottish, but of course what happened thousands of years ago is anybody's guess??
> 
> The Haplogroup X (XENIA) shows many different categories, think they're called 'subclades'? Could anyone clarify for me what these actually mean, and how you determine which one of these you fall into?
> Thanks
> Paul Welsh 
> (Scotland)


I am haplogroup X2j. Think of Haplogroup as a big family tree and subclades are it's branches. There is some good information on this website about mtDNA X. There are other papers dedicated to it as well that are good but focus mainly on the Native American branches of X. My maternal side comes from Italy while other X2j come from North Africa and I think there is another in Afghanistan. There was also a neolithic burial in Germany that also had X2j. To find out what branch you are you might need to test deeper. X reaches up to 7% in the Orkney Islands. Hope this helps.

----------

